# [LF] 4g LTE Toggle Widget



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

I am looking for a 4g LTE toggle between 3 and 4g. I know there are ones out there that take you to the screen, however I would like a plain and simple toggle widget. Has anybody came across one that worked or knows of a rom that has it built in?


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I've been looking since i got the phone with no luck.

widgetsoid has the toggle for 4G but its greyed out in options. Seems like they're working on it.


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

none have been created yet. When someone does make one or find one the different galaxy nexus forums will blow up with it. best Ive found is this one https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wmba.android.toggle4gforrazr&feature=search_result&pli=1 but its just a shortcut to the settings page to change it yourself. cuts out a few steps. Thats the best out that I've seen.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Can this phone even do that yet? The settings page has no CDMA/EVDO setting, only LTE/CDMA and CDMA, which seems to hint that this phone has no ability to go 3G only.


----------



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

CDMA/EVDO is 3g. LTE is 4G.


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

evulhotdog said:


> CDMA/EVDO is 3g. LTE is 4G.


Right. And there IS no CDMA/EVDO setting in this phone. Only LTE/CDMA and CDMA by itself. Which is my guess as to why our GN's have no data at all today as opposed to having 3G.


----------



## capflya (Nov 19, 2011)

I didn't get data on my gnex until I set it to cdma and rebooted. When in cdma/lte mode my phone would not get a 3g signal. As soon as I set it to cdma only I got a signal.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

CDMA only worked for me all last weekend when i was out of 4g service. Data and all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SomeGuyDude said:


> Right. And there IS no CDMA/EVDO setting in this phone. Only LTE/CDMA and CDMA by itself. Which is my guess as to why our GN's have no data at all today as opposed to having 3G.


I'm in a 3G only area and always have my phone set to "CDMA" and always have 3G data and signal.

RootzBoat has a toggle to go to network settings in the notification pulldown right next to the stock settings button. Pretty handy and great IMO.


----------



## evulhotdog (Aug 1, 2011)

Mustang, you can get that on ANY rom through widgetsoid or morequicklypanel. It still sucks lol.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

LTE switch on the market is a shortcut to switching to cdma only and lte/cdma


----------

